# Stryafoam~not just for tombstones!



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

As some of you know, I have styrafoam coming out of my ears. My daughter wanted a large sign for her B-Day party in the shape of a crown, so this is what I made her. It was going to go in the front yard, but it was kinda a crappy weather day, so we hung it behind the "princess' seat" at the table.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Good point Lagrousome. It can also be cut into boards and painted up like wood for a boarded up window or door.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Nice work with the styrofoam. so much u can do.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Good point Lagrousome. It can also be cut into boards and painted up like wood for a boarded up window or door.


I'm testing a few types of spray paints on the insulation rolls. I did a couple windows last year on the play house, and they looked really great, but the paint did not hold up. I need to find a primer that will stick first.
This is the insulation that comes in a roll. Just cut to length, a presto.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I used 1/4 inch foam for my windows


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> I'm testing a few types of spray paints on the insulation rolls. I did a couple windows last year on the play house, and they looked really great, but the paint did not hold up. I need to find a primer that will stick first.
> This is the insulation that comes in a roll. Just cut to length, a presto.


Krylon makes a plastic paint. I wonder how that would hold up?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a can or 2 or that in the garage. I'll test it and let you know. I just hate cutting the boards....makes such a mess!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I realize this thread is really old but I am in this same place right now and would like to know how it came out. I have a flower pot turned cauldron, shaped with pink styrofoam that I want to wrap in the blue insulation roll and paint. I have the Krylon plastic paint but am concerned how it will hold up on the blue insulation.

What happened?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Daph..haven't seen lagrou for a while but 

paint a coat of thin reg paint on it first and then spray it


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Lilly. I did hit a piece of the blue roll stuff with the Krylon plastic paint last night and then twisted and messed with it. It appears to hold up fine believe it or not.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

UPDATE: I was wrong. I had my daughter hold the painted piece in place while I stretched the roll around to cut it. Paint came off on her hand where she pressed it. Shoot.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! My daughter's B-day is Oct 28th and on her 13th B-day I made her a huge 13 out of styro foam and painted it black n green and hung it up for her Halloween/Birthday party. She has it on her wall now ;O)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Daphne said:


> UPDATE: I was wrong. I had my daughter hold the painted piece in place while I stretched the roll around to cut it. Paint came off on her hand where she pressed it. Shoot.


I'm thinking not many paints would hold up to stretching. Plastic paint on tarp that doesn't stretch may be the key...?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I actually came up with something that appears to work. I sanded the blue foam strips before I put them on the cauldron and then used the plastic paint. It doesn't come off now. I hit that with the oatmeal/sand/glue treatment and then painted again.

Unfortunately, I left it upside down in the sun all day (I painted the lower half today). Some of the pieces have to be reglued on the lower half where it pulled loose but other than that you wouldn't know it is the blue insulation strips.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are using Styrofoam Boards to do a Replica (although a bit ameteur), of my Cousin Billy the Kid's Grave, which we did one year, with great success.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Know of a good supplier of styrofoam?


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Any building supply store. Home depot, 84 Lumber, or whatever you have locally.


----------

